# Miami Anchorages



## dougshipl (Jan 22, 2007)

So we're heading to Miami this week but marinas are $8 a foot due to boat show. Any recomendations for safe anchorages. We're 46' sloop with 63'mast and draw 6'. All thoughts appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

I knew of a couple of safe anchorages HOWEVER finding somewhere to get ashore and leave the dinghy is another matter altogether.

Dinner Key

Marine Stadium _my choice for a protected spot._
But as you propably know the Miami authorities have been attempting to regulate the number of boats at anchor LONG TERM in the Miami area for some time so things can change.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

The Marine Stadium is our frequent choice when passing through the Miami area; however, if the plan is to have Miami as a destination, then we would choose the Dinner Key mooring field off Coconut Grove. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You can dinghy over to the city marina by the Hard Rock Cafe (north from the Marine Stadium, then to port at the bridge). Buses and tram are a short walk from there.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Check out activecaptain.com. You'll have to register (free) but there is an extensive list (with charts) of all of the anchorages in the Miami area together with user's notes and references. It's worth a look.

FWIW...


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

It has been a ouple of years since I anchored in the Miami Beach area. There are places to anchor on bothe sdes of the Venetian Causeway. You can then dinghy down the Collins canal at the Publix. There is a cable there to lock up your dinghy. You can walk to the boatshow, if your going or you can enjoy Lincoln Ave 3 blocks south. I'm not sure if the Miami South Police are continuing to break the law by limiting the length you may anchor but when I was last there, there was a limit of 5 or 7 days.


----------



## dougshipl (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you all. We ended up anchoring around the Venetian Causeway, in-between the first and second bridge just N of the inlet. Great weather and great location to all services. Thx again.


----------

